# 50.Cal 20:20 Glass Cleaner



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

WHAT IS IT?

50.Cal 20:20 Glass Cleaner



WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

_Finally a truly exceptional glass cleaner for both interior and exterior glass. We have formulated this product in conjunction with industry professionals to offer a RTU product that not only instantly cleans but flashes quickly and leaves no smearing. We have also formulated into this product components that reduce low light dazzle from oncoming vehicles and street lights. It is effortless to use and if not locked up, will find its way into your house for domestic cleaning! It is free from any silicone components, so no fear of wiper smear.

This product originally featured in Waxybox January 2014, thanks to your feedback we have enhanced the Red Apple fragrance and changed the colour to Aqua Marine.

In Short:

Advanced formula to give super quick and efficient cleaning
Great Red Apple smell
Fully biodegradable
Removes all major glass residues effortlessly
Low light anti-dazzle components_

PRICE

£11.99 for 500ml

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

Mini Cooper

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

Well first of all before testing, I decided to write down what I feel is important about a glass cleaner:

Ease of use
Not runny
Cleans well
Non-Smear
Cleans interior chrome / plastics well
Smells Good
Exterior Water behaviour

Now maybe the last 2 are not really that important of course - but its worth mentioning.

In use:

In its basic role as a glass cleaner, it cleans and enhances gloss very well. I used 4 squirts onto the windscreen interior glass, before wiping it across the entire screen in an 'up/down' motion. Its not a runny cleaner, but not thick either so it seems very well judged. Initially - you get a small amount of smearing after the first pass with the cloth and I tried to capture that using the camera, however, by the time my Panasonic had booted up (around 5 seconds) the smears had all but vanished, so it flashes very nicely indeed. A second pass was done in a 'left/right' motion and a similar reaction occured. So although it does smear slightly, its nothing like some of the cheap glass cleaners on the market where you need several passes to remove the smearing across the glass.



The cloth after:



So it cleans very well too - leaving a sharp, clean finish.

Next onto the trims. The piano black gloss trim, and chrome touches can look really tatty quickly with finger prints, moisture and make up leaving their mark all over them. The black gloss trims particularly show every mark - although difficult to see here, it was covered in what looked like dirty grease spots all over it:



A few quick squirts with the 50.Cal onto the cloth, a wipe over and it was all clean again, same for the binnacles, chrome and dash plastics:





Onto the exterior next, and a few squirts on the cloth of the 50.Cal, and a quick buff was all that was needed to generate very shiney sharp looking glass:





Unfortunately I couldnt test the water behaviour of this product.

PROS
Zero fuss, easy to use glass cleaner
'Does what it says on the tin'
Leaves a really good finish
Smells good
Works on all glass, chrome and gloss plastic finishes

CONS
None!

CONCLUSION 
50.Cal are a name that is relatively new to the market, but this is a great first product of theirs to try. Its easy to say 'all glass cleaners are the same' when the truth is they aren't. Cheaper ones or products that are too thin, simply make you life a pain when you use them, and their is nothing worse than wiping 4 or 5 times to remove smears that keep coming back when using a glass cleaner. You wont have any issues like that with this product, it works first time as a quality cleaner should. It smells good (fresh apples according to their site) too - not chemically like some.

As an asside - I have not been able to test the 'anti-dazzle' properties that they have suggested it has, it will be interesting to try that soon though now the darker nights are kicking in.

All in all, a great glass cleaner that is as good as it gets. Maybe a little pricey at £11.99 for 500ml (as an example, Autoglym Fast Glass is around £7.49 for a similar size) but Id rather pay the difference for a product of quality like this.

SUPPLIER AND WEBSITE

50.Cal

http://www.50caldetailing.co.uk/products/20-20-glass-cleaner/20-20


----------

